# Titan Multi Finish



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How does the Titan multi finish sprayer compare to air assisted or HVLP? The awesome search feature is no help.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought it was air assisted?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I thought it was air assisted?


It says air assisted. But how does it compare to a stand alone AA? I had a combo unit sprayer already not Titan and it was a POS.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What do you mean by stand alone AA? It is AAA. An airless with atomizing air going to the tip. Haven't used one yet. Check out VP's blogs. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Neps had several in production I remember that were modded like they wanted. I have never used one.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> What do you mean by stand alone AA? It is AAA. An airless with atomizing air going to the tip. Haven't used one yet. Check out VP's blogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


Stand alone like the Titan CapSpray.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Stand alone like the Titan CapSpray.


Capspray is hvlp. I have the graco AAA and the titan AAA. I like the graco better. You can actually apply material with an AAA, of your project is small and intricate, an HVLP is nicer. For anything larger than a piano, an AAA is great.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Capspray is hvlp. I have the graco AAA and the titan AAA. I like the graco better. You can actually apply material with an AAA, of your project is small and intricate, an HVLP is nicer. For anything larger than a piano, an AAA is great.


What model Graco do you have?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> What model Graco do you have?


395 finish pro for AAA.

Another many for other stuff.

My pride and joy is a GH833. I use that for fluid applied roofing with a backup convertible gmax 5900. 

A 7900 for elasto and block filler.

Daily drivers are titan 440s. One for latex, one for oil, one for clearsm

My multifinish 440s AAA i turned into an oil only rig. I keep the graco for latex. 

The coolest new toy I have I got from Gabes old boss. A mint pressurepot with Debliss hvlp gun. I haven't had much time to use it, but I am glad I got it. It is right up there with my silver guns in the shop.

I had a Capspray but returned it as I needed more production than it could handle.

I inherited a 1095 and a 695, and they are out on some work trucks now.


----------

